# miscarriage



## lisaanddavid (Aug 30, 2007)

me and my dh have just had our third course of ivf with sims clinic in dublin,while we were on our 2ww i had myself convinced that the treatment didnt work because we started off with 11 great embys that all survived blast for th 5 days and on th 5th day wen we wer havin et with 2 put back all the other ones stopped growing and werent good enuff for freeze,so much to my surprise on the test day it came up positive we were ecstatic,i done another four tests to make sure and we stayed pregnant for 5 days,then on the 6th day i dun another test because i couldnt beleave it still,it came up negative,we went to the royal for emergency bloods and wer told we had lost the baby,clearly we are gutted,but i feel so confused and would like to no if this has happened to anyone else and if so wat did you do next.....


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

lisa so sorry to read your news hun I'm sure you're both devastated.  I haven't managed a BFP yet but perhaps some of the other ladies on the NI Thread can help.  have you posted on the pregnancy loss thread?  You may get some useful answers there.

Big hugs for you both

Kate


----------



## tedette (Jul 13, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear your news.   

I asked about whether there was a higher incidence of miscarriage at my pre-treatment visit for this cycle.

The nurse said that there is no greater risk of having a miscarriage with IVF but that because you test from so early on, you know for sure you are pregnant during those early weeks and thenif something goes wrong you are aware of it.  A lot of the time people don't even realise they are pregnant until they are a couple of week overdue on their period.

I know this probably doesn't help but don't let what happened put you off trying for a baby again, whatever route you choose.

Just take it easy and give yourselves time. 

Tedette


----------



## janners1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Sorry to read this Lisa      

Can't really offer you any advice though but do agree with what Tedette has said re: knowing you are pregnant earlier.


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Lisa, so sorry to here this


----------



## walsh1363 (Feb 23, 2008)

the same thing happened to me with my first ivf got a positive but miscarried two days later but i had to keep testing until i got a negative and that took just over a week. its so unfair we go through a lot to get pregnant for it to be taken away take time out for yourself and your DH and grieve sending you a big hug


----------



## Fionab (Aug 30, 2006)

Lisa, I'm so sorry to read about your miscarriage


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Lisa so sorry to hear your news


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

to you and your DH. I had a very early mc as well. Beginning February 2005, I started getting very early signs of pg. Day AF was due, I poas which showed very faint +. Happy days. 3 days later I went to have blood test done at health centre to confirm pg. Next day that came back - and I got bleeding.  Did some research online and found that it was either chemical pg or very early mc. Have since found out that early mc and chemical pg are one and the same thing according to women's health website. I got over it within a few days. My sister had a baby October 2006. Last year, 4 days before my Nieces first birthday, it hit me that DH and I would have had a LO turning 2 a few days after my Nieces first birthday. That hurt so bad. Got through a tough week due to the senior leader (pastor) of the church DH and I go to being supportive down to listening to me when I appeared in his office when he'd only gone up to write something up for a meeting he was in with someone downstairs in the church office. A friend of DH and I had a LO September 2005 and sometimes when I see my friend and her DS, I do think about the playmate he would have had. It only lasts for a few minutes though. 
No matter how early it occurs, mc's are hard to cope with. I'll be      for you and your DH. Hang in there, take it slowly and you'll get through. If you need to  then do so. I found this comforting http://www.livingthegospelofgrace.com/SERMON_ON_MOUNT.html, scroll down to the piece on Blessed are those who mourn. The website is my senior leader's.

/links


----------



## lisaanddavid (Aug 30, 2007)

guys thanks so much for all your replies,we just going to put it behind us and think of it more of an achievment considering we actually for once got a positive test, maybe try again before end of year but going to let our hairs down and have some fun for a little while 

anyway thanks again for advice,and we wishin everyone the very best of luck,and any info we can help out on,just ask    



                      big hugs and best wishes love lisa


----------



## Dahlia (Oct 29, 2007)

So sorry to read this Lisa,    

take care of yourself and DH

Dahlia x


----------



## lisaanddavid (Aug 30, 2007)

thanks dahlia for your wee comforting message, hope everythings going to plan with yous and your treatment


----------



## Lesley08 (May 4, 2008)

Lisa,

Hope you are starting to feel a bit better. I have had 4 m/c, three years ago in between my 3rd and 4th children and one two years ago when we had just started ttc. its an awful experience but I think the best approach is to be clear that 25% of pg's end in m/c and that it really is just luck. i know sometimes there is a cause but rarely, its usually just luck and thats the only way to think of it. Give yourself a bit of time and then try again. Its such a big disappointment but you will be fine when you get pg again and it stays put!!! Thinking of you,

lesley xx


----------



## lisaanddavid (Aug 30, 2007)

aww thanks lesley so much, we just getting back to normal again,as speaking to my consultant yesterday(monday) and he said that we should maybe try again soon so we aiming for september,just gotta shake the piggy bank and hope it drops out alot of pound notes   
how you getting on,sorry to hear about your bad luck with miscarriages,it really got me down, but like you say its luck of the draw and wats meant to be for ya wont go past ye


----------

